# Building a diamond python enclosure



## Breust_x (Apr 14, 2011)

If I were to build a diamond python enclosure would I be saving much money? 
About how much am I looking at spending? 
What size would I need to make and what are the materials I would need? 

Thanks!


----------



## Trouble (Apr 14, 2011)

that depends on a lot of factors.
What type of timber are you wanting to use? 
Perspects or Glass? 
How big do you want the enclosure to be? for an adult diamond, you'd be looking at 4ft x 2ft x 2ft at a minimum. 
there are a few other threads on here about building enclosures, have a look through them and get some ideas  
You can use branches from the bush for climbing. You'll need an electrician to wire your lighting. 
I can't think of anything else right now, but I'm sure others will help you out 

I'm currently building a 5-bay enclosure set, and the ply wood cost me, for what I need, around $200. then the perspects cost me $33 for 3 sheets (I have a mate who had spares, it's never usually this cheap!) 

Good luck building it 
Trouble.


----------



## Breust_x (Apr 14, 2011)

Well i've never built one so thats why I was wondering what materials I would need lol. But thanks I'll have a look through the other posts.


----------



## saximus (Apr 14, 2011)

Breust, the short answer is yes you can save money. I have made fully complete enclosures for the same price that pet shops sell just an enclosure on its own that's half the size. Are you handy with tools?
For something for an adult Diamond (4x2x2 or 4x4x2) you could do it for under $300 for the complete thing. I like to use melamine but others like using particle board that has been sealed.


----------



## Breust_x (Apr 14, 2011)

okay thanks saximus! i'm not very handy with tools, but my granddad is a bit of a handyman! sounds like a pretty good saving too definitely worth checking out making my own!


----------



## saximus (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah I'd recommend building to anyone who is capable. The sense of achievement and pride alone is worth it


----------



## sookie (Apr 15, 2011)

Saximus i would like to build my jungle enclosure from a corner tv unit.do they need much reinforcing or are they strong enough?


----------



## dickyknee (Apr 15, 2011)

You could save money if you have all the tools and supplies ... if not then buy one.


----------



## saximus (Apr 15, 2011)

sookie said:


> Saximus i would like to build my jungle enclosure from a corner tv unit.do they need much reinforcing or are they strong enough?


 
Heaps of people convert tv cabinets. They are fine as is from what I understand


----------

